# Selling Bees Wax and Candles



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I sell everything I can make at the farmer’s market. The customers there appreciate the qualities of a genuine beeswax candle and a number of vendors who make soaps and lotion products buy quantities of 1 oz bars.
I don’t think you can compete with soy/paraffin based candles in a conventional, retail setting.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Bees wax candles are a pretty boutique item, you will never be able to get 100% beeswax candles down to soy and paraffin levels unless you were to do some very underhanded things! I found that making things like beeswax soap is much more cost effective when it comes to wax usage.

Also, try smaller candles, if you are making huge, 20 oz church-sized candles, yeah, no one is going to shell out $30+ for that. But if you can sell a small, 2 oz. candle for $5, your profit margin will be much higher and people will be more willing to buy it.


----------

